# Fox Proframe + headlamp



## JNKER (Feb 19, 2016)

Does anyone run a headlamp on a Fox Proframe. Or any full face with the large visor? I'm thinking it's not going to work because the visor(s) point to far up, right?


----------



## Outbound (Aug 23, 2017)

It'll be easy enough to stick a gopro mount on the top of the helmet. Would just put it a little more forward than typical to clear the visor.


----------



## JNKER (Feb 19, 2016)

Because the visor basically points up and not really forward, putting it closer doesn’t help.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

JNKER said:


> Because the visor basically points up and not really forward, putting it closer doesn't help.


A photo would help others see just exactly what you are dealing with. Some helmets just don't make good helmets for night riding. You might just have to consider using another helmet. I'm sure there must be good full face helmets that can accommodate a nice Gopro mount for using a helmet lamp.

Just doing a quick look-see on the web the Bell Super MIPS 3R looks like a good choice. Chin bar is removable not to mention the visor looks more adjustable. Add to that it includes a break-away camera mount ...which I may add may accommodate a helmet lamp if it is Gopro compatible.

Oh, BTW I did look up your helmet and I see exactly what you are dealing with. That is the strangest configuration for a visor I've ever seen.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Cat-man-do said:


> ......Oh, BTW I did look up your helmet and I see exactly what you are dealing with. That is the strangest configuration for a visor I've ever seen.


I'd agree. The visor being so high seems to me that it would not work well as a visor. I think it is more of a form over function choice there.


----------



## JNKER (Feb 19, 2016)

True. I have a non-full face helmet, too. Thanks for the help.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

This is how Giro does it on their similar purposed Switchblade helmet. 
Mole


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

How could you put that much weight on the very tip of visor and either not have it bounce all over the place or just make the visor move around. ( assuming you have a good size light sitting on the mount ) Of course if it works forget what I just said.



Vancbiker said:


> I'd agree. The visor being so high seems to me that it would not work well as a visor. I think it is more of a form over function choice there.


Heck, who knows...maybe it was their intention for the visor to act as an air scoop. Yes, yes...funnel more air toward the face of the rider....of course the rider might end up scraping bugs out of his eyes or coughing up some extra dust from the rider in front but what the hey...


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

I saw some Gopro footage using that mount setup which looked stable so would think a normal lighthead should be fine especially on the fox helmet (with a similar mount) since it is more solidly mounted than the pictured Giro visor. Also noticed most of the enduro style helmets had that high visor and a few were pictured with googles resting in the area below the visor so that may be why those helmet are designed that way.
Mole


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Sitting on the table, I agree full face helmets looks ridiculous, but when wearing, the chin bar sits much lower than when sitting on a table









Bell Super 3 works good also









****


----------

